# Bolens 1220 Parts Question



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, I have had this mower for about 25 yrs, it has been totally reliable. 

But, after 45 yrs of use, it is starting to smoke and use oil.

I would like to go through it this winter, but when looking for parts I ran into a problem. My model # is 120090B, there are no parts listed for the B suffix.

Will the engine parts for the 120090 model with a different suffix letter work on this engine?

Thanks for any help
avery


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I do not believe Tecumseh supports parts for any of the HH-120 engines on your Bolens, or any old horizontal engines for that matter. The best and cheapest way out is to possibly switch to a 12hp Kohler k301, as long as the crankshaft would match up or you could find a similar double pulley, I think you would be home free for another 20-30 years, as kohler supports parts on their engines. That HH120 engine was used on the Bolens, the John Deere 112, the Massey MF12 and several other tractors. It is very hard to find a good used one or any good parts, too many people want them. You could try a replacement engine but you would need at least 16 hp in a new engine to compare to the HH120 12hp and that would run at last 1500. A good used Kohler 12hp engine can be had for a couple hundred then 200-300 for a complete rebuild, or you could probably find a rebuilt 12hp kohler for nearly the same price, the trick will be the pulley on the crank. I believe many of the late model Kohler 12hp GT cranks are 2-3/4 long since they usually ran a electric PTO, that should be long enough for a double pulley set up. sure would be sweet if your Tech pulley fit on there, not going to happen, grainger or McMaster would ahve a double pulley set up


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link:
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=HH120-120000E&dn=EHM1201120000E-EN


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Give Ben Wagner at: http://oldpathsequipment.com/product-category/tecumseh/ a try.

He's 'good people' and has a lot of TEC parts.


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

OldBuzzard said:


> Give Ben Wagner at: http://oldpathsequipment.com/product-category/tecumseh/ a try.
> 
> He's 'good people' and has a lot of TEC parts.


Thanks guys, have a rebuild kit coming from Old Path. 

avery


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Try this link:
> http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=HH120-120000E&dn=EHM1201120000E-EN


These are whats left of OEM, but if you look close, you can buy a piston and ring set that is either standard or .010 over, doubtful after 45 years you will get by with .010 over. You can buy .020 over rings, but not a oversized .020 piston. Parts tree is also notorious for saying they have these parts when they don't. I've order 6 different parts from the tecumseh engine line only for them hold my money for a couple of months until they figured out they didn't have them I had the same problem with Allis and Massey stuff. The problem with rebuilding or trying to rebuild one of these old Tecumsehs is that you may get into it and something happens, wrong part, part unavailable, did it wrong, have to redo it, etc, and you've invested a bunch of time and money onto a engine that you cant even buy a carburetor for, or at least not some engines/carbs. Certainly, its up to the individual as to what they want to do, but unless you are a really good small engine tech and you have a machine shop that can bore the cylinder and turn the crank (it WILL need bored), and you can live with the old piston, and want to spend 400+ on a gasket set, rings, connecting rod (don't EVEN think about reusing the old one), and machine shop work, then by all means go that route. I really like using the old stuff, and would not hesitate to use a kohler as it is period and many would never be able to tell, but rebuilding these old HH110 and HH120 may be asking more than is possible, by the way, its not just the HH100 and HH120's, but by far there are less parts available for them, but also the HH70, HH80, and even the larger OHV 0H140 and 0H160 engines. I was fortunate, my OHV 0H-160 had less than 100 hours on it when I bought it, had it been a period engine I would have done a kohler swap in a minute. The purpose of these forums is to try and provide as much information as possible and let the poster determine what he wants to do, everyone is different and everyone has a different opinion, in no way is mine more valid than others. By the way, it is customary for the machine shop to determine the oversize needed by using a micrometer, .010, .020, .030, .040 over, then when the piston arrives bore the hole to fit the piston, as pistons vary from piston to piston. Good luck


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Avery posted this same question in another forum and received 9 replies, NONE answering his question, almost all telling him some of the talented members would be along soon to help him, what a waste of bandwidth and upping the post count of the forum poster. This forum has a alot of post, but not near as much help, mostly "Ditto", "someone that knows will be along soon" and "welcome to the forum". If I come to a forum welcomes are usually done in the introduction section of the forum, most forums have a different section for this. Having more than one guy saying someone will be along soon is patronizing and a waste, especially when know one does come around and help. I've notice in almost every forum that deals in garden tractors has a substantially lower post count than a year ago, and it is even worse when you throw out the BS post that mean nothing. This forum may not get alot of activity, but I venture to say that the activity on a lot of other forums is artificial.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well GTC,that's because our members actually LOVE all things tractor !
I love old tractors,whatever the size,and I enjoy any pics they post. I don't know that much about the larger tractors,but I can sometimes help on them.
When I had my shop in Michigan,I repaired units,but I also designed/built attachments,and even utv's. Just because I love it.


----------

